# YouTube problem very angery!



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don’t know where to put this but it pisses me off when I make a comment on a video and it disssapears without a trace. I made 4 comments to a video and only 2 are showing up... WHY THE HELL IS THIS HAPPENING??!!!:banghead: I really need answers now!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have a stable connection while making the comment? Are you sure the YouTuber has not banned you from their commenting section?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

No, I found them it seems I had press the go by date thing but there’s another YouTube problem for another post.


----------

